# Where to buy aquascaping rocks



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

Where to buy aquascaping rocks?

Been out of the hobby for a while and it seems like almost all the fish stores are gone now.

Any ideas?


----------



## JanJanJanJan (Oct 28, 2019)

Check RAD aquatic design on Facebook he got tons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Depending on what u want I have collected rocks from a river that look pretty nice


----------



## ALR (Nov 3, 2019)

Aprils Aquarium has lots of rocks .


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Check with a landscape supply depot for good selection and prices or as mentioned free from the river, just soak them in a bucket of water for a couple days to make sure they won't alter water chemistry.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

King Ed's has big selection. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

RE Macdonald in Langley is excellent. I just picked up a pile of basalt and it was inexpensive. They moved all my pieces on a pallet and even helped me load it. 10/10 would do again.


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

Seems the wrong time of year for most rivers. I need some rocks as well!


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips. For anyone else rock hunting that's looking to shell out $, I ended up buying seiryu stone from the states and shipping it to a PO box.
Came to 42$CAD for 17lbs vs locally 120$ for 20lbs


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Rowdy said:


> Thanks for all the tips. For anyone else rock hunting that's looking to shell out $, I ended up buying seiryu stone from the states and shipping it to a PO box.
> Came to 42$CAD for 17lbs vs locally 120$ for 20lbs


What retailer did you use?


----------



## WilliamBowman (Jan 14, 2020)

I would recommend the GloFish Aquarium Gravel. You can find them on Amazon


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Any rocks or stones that came from riverbeds are ideal for aquariums. You can also use anything that came from a quarry. Aside from pet supply stores, you can also get rocks that you can use either for decorations or substrates from any gardening or landscaping supply store.


----------

